# Rhosydd slate quarry North Wales ....



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Visited this place many times over the years (even back to when i was @10 years old with my Dad) even managed to trip through the number 9 adit up the internal incline and out at the 5 adit level into the collapsed Twll .
This particular visit was surface only due to having the Mrs and the dogs (the Mrs usually accompanies me underground ...the dog's however are another matter ) 

On the way up past Cwmorthin's barracks 












Half buried track and sleepers on the Tramway down from Conglog Mine at the head of Cwm Cwmorthin






Rhosydd Chapel 











AND how it was when i was @10 






And some of the buildings up at Rhosydd ...


----------



## highcannons (Jan 28, 2012)

Very atmospheric, thanks


----------



## maximus (Jan 29, 2012)

I just love the old slate mines,they worked in horrendous conditions and had to buy their own candles to work by!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2012)

nice mate


----------

